
Oz government rushes its anti-crypto legislation into parliament - octosphere
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/09/19/oz_anticrypto_legislation/
======
mtgx
It's obvious the 5 (9/14) Eyes are coordinating this and have been doing it
for a while, way before starting to make public statements together about it.

They are trying to make it look like "everyone's doing it" while also rushing
the laws so that there is no proper debate (which would no doubt result in
rejection of the proposals, and they know it).

